# Grape Jelly Salad



## skilletlicker (Mar 10, 2015)

I've been using nearly empty jam jars to make vinaigrettes for a while now. I don't usually buy grape jelly but finished a jar of it recently and darned if it didn't make a heck of a salad dressing. Used EVOO, red wine vinegar, dijon mustard, minced shallot and crushed garlic. Over a salad with romaine, kalamata olives, seedless black grapes, roasted beets and crumbled blue cheese.  Dog gone good for a red-necked bachelor.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 10, 2015)

Great idea.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 10, 2015)

That does sound good.


----------



## skilletlicker (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks,
I forgot to mention halved grape tomatoes in equal amount with the halved seedless grapes. The acidic tomato helps balance the sweet grapes.


----------

